# Die Ringelnatter und unsere Fische



## Relaxi (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Mein erstes Posting obwohl ich das Forum schon lange lese (danke Spamfilter das ich nun auch posten kann ...)

Gesucht hab ich auch schon wie der Meister aber nicht genau die richtigen Antworten gefunden.

Darum:
Wir haben einen recht grossen, natürlichen Garten mit einem Fischteich nahe unserer Terasse. Die Größe des Teiches ist ca. 6x2 Meter, tiefste Stelle ca. 1,50m. 
In diesem Teich leben Goldfische von Mini bis Mittelgross, 3 Koi, je nach Saison __ Molche und alles was es so in einer natürlichen Umgebung gibt. 

Letztes Jahr haben wir, wenn auch nur für kurz eine Ringenatter aus dem Teich verschwinden sehen. Wie wir erfahren haben, lebt diese Schlange schon seit Jahren hier. Sie ist ca. 1,20 Meter gross und hat mind. noch eine junge Babyschlange die ca. 15cm ist.

Wir haben die __ Ringelnatter seitdem immer nur fuer sehr kurz beobachten können da sie sehr scheu ist.

Unser Fischbestand hat sich nach 5 Verlusten (denke mal __ Reiher) dieses Jahr stabilisiert nachdem wir einen Reiherschutz (Wassersprenkler mit Bewegunsmelder) aufgestellt haben.

Nun aber das seltsame: Vor ein paar Tagen konnten wir die Ringelnatter den ganzen Abend im Teich beobachten. Sie war nicht scheu wie sonst sondern blieb bis morgens (!) im Teich. Hier konnten wir beobachten das sie neben längeren Ruhephasen (Kopf auf nem Blatt) auch versucht hat die Fische zu jagen.
Die Fische sind wegen ihr wenig aufgeregt, sobald die Schlange auf einen Fisch mit dem Kopf zustößt, machen die einen Haken und der Angriff geht ins leere. Die Fische lassen die Schlange sogar mitten im Schwarm rumschlängeln.

Bisher hatten wir uns keine grossen Gedanken um die Fische in Verbindung mit der Schlange gemacht, (okay, __ Frösche und Molche gibts nun nicht mehr), 
wir werden natürlich auch nichts gegen sie tun, sie lebt hier schliesslich in natürlicher Umgebung und gehört zu dieser auch dazu.

Meine Frage: Muss ich mit vielen Verlusten bei unseren Fischen rechnen ? 
(Zur Sicherheit hat nur einer einen Namen ...)

Puuh , wurde doch recht viel Text, ich hoffe jemand macht sich trotzdem die Mühe das hier zu lesen  

Falls ich mal geblickt habe wie ich hie ein Bild einfügen kann, poste ich mal ein Foto von ihr.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Relaxi


----------



## jochen (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Hallo Relaxi,

Da wir auch einen relativ großen natürlichen Garten, dazu viele Steinaufbauten, Trockenmauern, Komposthaufen, Gartenteich im Grundstück und 30m neben dem Haus einen alten Feuerlöschteich haben, scheint das ein Paradies für Ringelnattern zu sein.
Ich will nicht sagen es wimmelt bei uns vor __ Nattern, aber man kann sie schon öfters auf den Grundstück und im Gartenteich beobachten.
Der Fischbesatz in unseren Teich geht nun ins zweite Jahr, bisher konnte ich noch keine Verluste bemerken.

Allerdings hält sich der Froschbesatz, nennen wir es mal sehr rar... , liegt vielleicht auch an den Stichlingen.

Neulich konnte ich erst beobachten, wie ein Frosch einer ausgewachsenen Natter zum Opfer wurde.


----------



## Relaxi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Hallo Jochen 

Vielen Dank fuer dein Posting. Nun ist mir um einiges wohler das ich mir da keine grossen Sorgen machen muss.  

__ Frösche haben sich bei mir auch eher rar gemacht  

Hast du auch schonmal so eine Beobachtung gemacht wie wir ? Ich meine das eine Natter sich so lange (quasi 12 Stunden über Nacht !) im Teich aufhielt, garnicht scheu ist und versucht die Fische zu fangen ? Mir kam die vor als sei sie.. bischen verrückt, sie ist auch ab und an mit dem Kopf gegen Steine gestossen und hat (vor Wut ??) in eine Seerose gebissen. :? 

Grüße in den Frankenwald
Relaxi


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

hallo relaxi! (was haben sich deine eltern bei dem namen gedacht?  )

wir hatten auch schon ringelnattern zu besuch, allerdings nur den nachwuchs, somit hatten wir keinen fischverlust zu beklagen, die haben sich nur an den kaulquappen gütlich getan! :? 
aber bei unserem nachbarn war die mama unterwegs! das war ein schauspiel,
wie die stundenlang regungslos verharrte um sich dann einen fisch zu schnappen!!! der nachbar konnte bis dato jeden angriff vereiteln, indem er zum teich sprang und sie verjagte!
(ab in den angrenzenden bach) aber einmal stand er auf seiner terrasse und dachte sich: was geht denn da ab? wildes gebalze? in einer ecke war mächtig aufruhr! er ging näher hin und es traf ihn fast der schlag!!!! einer seiner größten goldis zappelnd im maul der schlange!! so schnell war der noch nie im wasser  ! packt die schlange und schafft es tatsächlich ihr den fisch abzunehmen! dann hat sie den abflug in oben erwähnten bach gemacht...: 
der fisch war total banane, hat sich tagelang am boden aufgehalten und wir hatten zweifel, ob er diesen schock überlebt... 
aber siehe da! er lebt heute noch und erfreut sich bester gesundheit!!  

also wie du siehst, kann durchaus sein, dass sie doch mal einen erwischt.....


----------



## agoser (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Hallo relaxi,

zunächst einmal "Glückwunsch zur Ringelnatter! Nach allem was ich weiss ist das Tierchen auf der roten Liste und kommt nur vor, wenn genug Rückzugsraum vorhanden ist => es dürfte ein toller Naturteich sein. Wir haben neulich eine ganz kleine bei uns gesehen und ich liege jetzt auf der Foto-Lauer.

Ich habe mal gegoogelt und bezüglich der kleinen __ Schlangen kannst Du ganz relaxt  sein, die grossen sind wohl in der Lage Fische zu verschlingen, aber die müssen wohl kleiner als 5 cm sein. Deine Kois und Goldis sind grösser? Oder?

Andreas


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

hallo andreas!

kleiner als 5 cm???    

das "opfer" bei meinem nachbar war mind. 12 cm lang!!!  

aber wenn du das gegoogelt hast..... 

vielleicht war diese schlange auch einfach nur größenwahnsinnig


----------



## jochen (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Hallo Relaxi,

nein so etwas konnte ich noch nicht beobachten,
die Ringelnattern bei uns am Teich sind eher scheu, zumindest gegenüber uns Menschen... 

Beobachten kann man sie im Garten wenn man sie zufällig am Kompost, oder zwischen irgentwelchen Sträuchern sieht.
Ihre liebste Ecke außer dem Teich ist unser großes Duftbeet.

Ihre Eier finden wir im Kompost.

Im Teich sind sie meißtens zwischen den Diabassteinen an der Ufermauer und lauern sicher auch auf Fische, jedoch konnte ich wie schon oben beschrieben noch keinen Verlust bemerken.
Wenn sie in einer anderen Ecke im Teich sind und uns bemerken verschwinden sie sofort Richtung Steinen, das waren bis jetzt die einzigen Möglichkeiten sie schwimmen zu sehen.

Der Höhepunkt war im letzten Jahr als sich ein für meine Begriffe großes Weibchen (über 1m...bin kein Angler) auf den Seerosenblättern sonnte.


----------



## agoser (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

@ katja: 12 cm Ringelnatter-Opfer, oha. Ich bin beeindruckt. Wenn Du noch sagst was für'ne Sorte bin ich vielleicht sogar schockiert (12 cm und schmal vs. 12 cm und dick).

Andreas


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

hey andreas!
wie? was für ne sorte??  
wenn du den __ goldfisch meinst, ein ganz normaler goldfisch halt... 

ich sag ja:   ob sie den runterbekommen hätte, vielleicht war ja der hunger größer als der bauch!


----------



## Relaxi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Halli ihr Lieben

Komme jetzt erst wieder dazu zu posten.
Aktuelles Update: Die Schlange ist seid diesem Tag nicht mehr zu sehen. Aber das war vorher ja auch nicht anders, wir hatten sie nur selten zu Gesicht bekommen. Der Garten ist momentan etwas zugewachsen so dass ich sie auch nicht ausserhalb des Teiches sehen kann.
Das Beste: Alle Fische sind noch da und putzmunter  

@Katja: Wegen meinem Namen ... nun wirds noch besser für dich: Meine Eltern kennen meinen Namen garnicht : 
Ich hab mich sehr über den Einsatz deines Nachbarn amüsiert  
Ich könnte der Schlange allerdings den Fisch nicht abnehmen, wenn sie einen Fisch erwischt, isser halt reif  

@agoser: 





			
				agoser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo relaxi,
> zunächst einmal "Glückwunsch zur Ringelnatter! Nach allem was ich weiss ist das Tierchen auf der roten Liste und kommt nur vor, wenn genug Rückzugsraum vorhanden ist => es dürfte ein toller Naturteich sein. Wir haben neulich eine ganz kleine bei uns gesehen und ich liege jetzt auf der Foto-Lauer.
> Andreas


Der Teich ist in der Tat recht natürlich, vor allem der "Garten" drumherum ist bunt gemischt. Macht sehr viel Spass diese Art von Garten weil man wirklich richtig mitbekommt was so alles keucht und fleucht (? korrekt geschrieben?) in der Natur. Da der Wald direkt angrenzt gibts vom Fuchs über Wildschwein (kommt zum Glück nicht durch die Dornenhecke) über alle Arten von Vögeln und Insekten bis zum Igel alles  

Hier mal ein Bild von der Natter (Handyfoto, hab den Zoom erst einen Tag später entdeckt, ist deshalb schlecht zu sehen, der größte Teil ist unter Wasser):

 

@Jochen:


			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Relaxi,
> Der Höhepunkt war im letzten Jahr als sich ein für meine Begriffe großes Weibchen (über 1m...bin kein Angler) auf den Seerosenblättern sonnte.



Den Meter nehme ich dir ab, unsere ist wie gesagt einige Jahre alt und hat unserer Schätzung nach 1,20m.
Dein Posting beruhigt mich am meisten, da bei dir auch keine Fische wegkommen. Ich finde die Natter soll ruhig die Mäuse und __ Frösche und so fressen.

Byebye  
Relaxi


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Hi Relaxi,

schönes Tierchen hast du da im Teich... ,

irgentwie sehe ich die __ Schlangen nur wenn ich nicht gerade auf Fotopirsch im Garten bin.... ,

in letzter Zeit sieht man zumindest eine kleine so ca 40-50cm fast täglich im Teich, ihr neues Revier ist jetzt unter den Eichenstämmen.

Das mit deinen Namen hat Katja sicherlich nicht böse gemeint, sie wollte nur darauf hinweißen das wir hier uns nach einen Abschiedsgruß mit unseren Vornamen verabschieden, das finden wir ein wenig netter.

Wäre schön wenn du es auch machen würdest.

Viel Spaß noch beim beobachten deiner Tiere im Garten, und hier im Forum, 

 schöne Grüße an die __ Nattern...


----------



## Relaxi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

Hallo Jochen

Ich konnte die Schlange auch nur an dem einen Tag fotografieren und da auch nur mit dem Handy.
Ansonsten gings mir die ganze Zeit so wie dir, Schlange da, rein ins Haus Foto holen, Schlange weg.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du sie auch einmal erwischst, dann gleich hier Posten :beeten: 

Wegen Namen: Da wollte ich nur ein bischen frech sein und eigentlich sollte da schon meine Signatur aktiv sein, die wollte aber irgendwie nicht  
Ich hatte Katja da schon richtig verstanden


----------



## agoser (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

In den letzten Wochen sind uns ein paar Fotos von 'unseren' Ringelnattern geglückt die sich in der Sonne auf einem Stein aufwärmten.

 

Wir haben bis zu drei Tiere auf einmal auf diesem Stein gehabt.

 

Unsere Kinder haben auch eine 105 cm lange Haut von der letzten Häutung gefunden.

 

Weiterhin haben wir auch einige 'süsse Baby-__ Schlangen' (Worte meiner Tochter) gesehen. Die neulich geschlüpften sind ca. 20-30 cm lang, aber S E H R dünn.

Andreas


----------



## Relaxi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*



			
				agoser schrieb:
			
		

> In den letzten Wochen sind uns ein paar Fotos von 'unseren' Ringelnattern geglückt die sich in der Sonne auf einem Stein aufwärmten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 13345
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas

Beneidenswerte Fotos ! Auf enem Stein sonnend haben wir unsere noch nicht erwischt, die haut immer sofort ab wenn wir uns nähern 

Babyschlangen sehen aber auch wirklich niedlich aus. Eine "echte" Schlange in Miniatur  

Hmmm, wenn ich meiner Frau das mit der Schlangenhaut sage, wird Sie den ganzen Garten absuchen .....


----------



## wusi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Die  Ringelnatter und unsere Fische*

hallo!
wir haben einen teich mit schätzungsweise 100³ vor unserem haus. 
in den letzten tagen hab ich auch zwei __ schlangen darin beobachten können.eine davon hab ich wohl als ringelnatter identifizieren können, aber bei der zweiten fehlt mir noch der plan. hab auch bei google bzw. wiki kein passendes exemplar gefunden. naja, solange sie meine fische und __ molche halbwegs in ruhe lassen, sollen sie von mir aus auch dort bleiben.

lg markus


----------

